# Composite of Harvest Moon and Dead Tree



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Comments welcome!





Composite of Moon and Tree by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2012)

Very cool!  Getting a headstart on your Halloween shooting?


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

Oooooo.  I can see witches & ghosties galore!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Very cool!  Getting a headstart on your Halloween shooting?



Somebody elsewhere mentioned Werewolves when they saw my Harvest Moon  image... So I thought I would channel a little Lon Chaney Jr.!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Oooooo.  I can see witches & ghosties galore!



Thanks... I thought it came out fairly well!  lol!


----------



## irishguy0224 (Sep 30, 2012)

i dig it! Nice capture!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

irishguy0224 said:


> i dig it! Nice capture!!



Thanks... actually two different captures... combined!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2012)

Scooby Do.... where are you!?!?!?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yep... that would be a Scooby Snack location! lol!


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the mood here...mmm, yeah.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 30, 2012)

Charlie, not to rain on your parada, but...  what if you put the moon between the two branches, so that it touches both?  Then you could have a pseudo-eye.  Kinda.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome, Charlie! That tree is just TOO freakin' cool!


----------



## Heitz (Sep 30, 2012)

Tim Burton would love this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Charlie, not to rain on your parada, but...  what if you put the moon between the two branches, so that it touches both?  Then you could have a pseudo-eye.  Kinda.



sort of like this?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Awesome, Charlie! That tree is just TOO freakin' cool!



Thanks Sharon!  Look familiar?? I just added it to the Harvest Moon shots I posted last night...




Twisted Pine by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heitz said:


> Tim Burton would love this.



hahaha... thanks!


----------



## Tony S (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice composite........ got a raven silhouette to add?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Nice composite........ got a raven silhouette to add?



Will this do?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Tony S said:
> 
> 
> > Nice composite........ got a raven silhouette to add?
> ...



Too overpowering.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tony S said:
> ...



I like the sheer CHEESINESS of it... lol!


----------



## invisible (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm not a fan of composite images, but the first version of this one is a total riot. I agree that the bird is too overpowering in the edit, although a smaller bird might work.

Good stuff, Charlie.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

invisible said:


> I'm not a fan of composite images, but the first version of this one is a total riot. I agree that the bird is too overpowering in the edit, although a smaller bird might work.
> 
> Good stuff, Charlie.



Thank you, Federico! I appreciate the comments! I may try a smaller bird.... maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Tony S (Oct 1, 2012)

The flying bird made me laugh, but I was thinking of more of one quietly sitting on a limb.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tony S said:


> The flying bird made me laugh, but I was thinking of more of one quietly sitting on a limb.



Don't have any sitting Ravens or Crows... but I could probably modify an existing image and make it work....


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the mood of it, and like the moon behind the branches. I can tell the tree is lit at the wrong angle for the moon though. But im anal.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 1, 2012)

I like it. I just wish the lower right large branch didn't extend out of frame. I am just OCD like that though. Since this is an exercise in digital manipulation, you could easily clone the tips to make the branches look shorter and stay slightly just inside the frame. ORRRRR you could leave it the way it is.

You should also add a bat hanging from one of the branches.:mrgreen:


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> I like the mood of it, and like the moon behind the branches. I can tell the tree is lit at the wrong angle for the moon though. But im anal.



Yea.. but it was a lot worse before I doctored it!   Thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I like it. I just wish the lower right large branch didn't extend out of frame. I am just OCD like that though. Since this is an exercise in digital manipulation, you could easily clone the tips to make the branches look shorter and stay slightly just inside the frame. ORRRRR you could leave it the way it is.
> 
> You should also add a bat hanging from one of the branches.:mrgreen:



or maybe even a..... WEREWOLF????? AAAAAAAAAAAAWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## CelticWolf1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Edgar Allen Poe comes to mind. Very nice.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

CelticWolf1 said:


> Edgar Allen Poe comes to mind. Very nice.



thanks! lol! The Casque of Amontillado is one of my Poe favorites!


----------



## Designer (Oct 1, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> sort of like this?



Much better!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok.. smaller perching raven.... and branches trimmed...


----------



## Tony S (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhhh, now I feel better.


----------



## invisible (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, this new version is the winner for me.


----------



## Nette (Oct 2, 2012)

Crappy, I like it!!! Nice shoot!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nette said:


> Crappy, I like it!!! Nice shoot!



Crappy? Please explain...


----------



## IByte (Oct 2, 2012)

"Once upon a midnight dreary while I pondered weak and weary, there was a tapping as if gently rapping, tapping at my chamber door."


PS.  My fault if I F'd up this verse it has been a minute.  Nice Charlie, fits very well for this upcoming holiday.


----------



## mishele (Oct 2, 2012)

Fun stuff, Charlie!! It has a very creepy feel.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

IByte said:


> "Once upon a midnight dreary while I pondered weak and weary, there was a tapping as if gently rapping, tapping at my chamber door."
> 
> 
> PS.  My fault if I F'd up this verse it has been a minute.  Nice Charlie, fits very well for this upcoming holiday.



Thanks... funny what you come up with when you are bored!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

mishele said:


> Fun stuff, Charlie!! It has a very creepy feel.



Thanks, Mishele! Just having a bit of fun....


----------



## snowbear (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not used to seeing the bird looking out that way, but I still love it.  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

snowbear said:


> I'm not used to seeing the bird looking out that way, but I still love it.  :thumbup::thumbup:




Thanks Bear.... I just thought that worked best. I had forgotten I had that particular bird image... didn't do much to it, but cut it out and paste it in.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 2, 2012)

I think if the bird was flipped and looking into the frame (at the tree) it would be awkward.  If there was empty space to the right, it would be more common/expected but the image would loose some of the dynamics.


----------



## IByte (Oct 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Thanks... funny what you come up with when you are bored!  lol!



Just what came to mind when I saw this photo.  Yeah I was kind of day dreaming in physics but again it really fits the mood for this month.


----------



## Nette (Oct 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Crappy? Please explain...



sorry, no crappy, i mean creepy, English is not my 1st language


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nette said:
			
		

> sorry, no crappy, i mean creepy, English is not my 1st language



Hahaha..... No problem!


----------



## evti (Oct 2, 2012)

That's pretty amazing! I love spooky and surreal stuff. I like how well you changed the lighting on the tree, I am really bad at that. How did you do it? Assume you used Photoshop?


----------



## Helter (Oct 2, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## Nette (Oct 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Hahaha..... No problem!



^_^


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

evti said:


> That's pretty amazing! I love spooky and surreal stuff. I like how well you changed the lighting on the tree, I am really bad at that. How did you do it? Assume you used Photoshop?



Thanks! Yes, I used photoshop!Just basically cloned from the darker areas of the tree...quick and dirty!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Helter said:


> gorgeous!



thanks....


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nette said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neko, hai?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice shot Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Nice shot Charlie!



Thanks Majeed! Had fun with this one....


----------



## Nette (Oct 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nette said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I speak spanish


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nette said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nette said:
> ...



Gato, si? 

lol! In Okinawa (mispelled in your Avatar, btw!) and don't speak Japanese? Cool!  I would love to visit there some time!


----------



## Frequency (Oct 3, 2012)

I liked the second image the best; Paulo's suggestion worked well for me. The bird in your last image adds some romance instead of fear, i feel; i am hearing a love song ....


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Frequency said:


> I liked the second image the best; Paulo's suggestion worked well for me. The bird in your last image adds some romance instead of fear, i feel; i am hearing a love song ....



Nandakumar... if you hear a love song with that image, that is interesting! Maybe lost love, a suicide, or a supernatural romance.... lol!


----------



## jaicatalano (Oct 3, 2012)

I like it mucho. Try putting the moon in front of the branches. JK.


----------



## Nette (Oct 3, 2012)

> lol! In Okinawa (mispelled in your Avatar, btw!) and don't speak Japanese? Cool!  I would love to visit there some time!



I'm Puerto Rican living in Okinawa, short history; husband's military! I don't speak Japanese, well, just a few words. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 3, 2012)

Charlie, you're having WAY too much fun with this one.  Gonna have to sic the punkins on you.  Oh, wait.  You'll probably just collage them in.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 3, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Charlie, you're having WAY too much fun with this one.  Gonna have to sic the punkins on you.  Oh, wait.  You'll probably just collage them in.



Only if they are nasty and rotting!   Gotta keep the theme going!  lol!


----------

